# BPY vs. TFSI



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but i am new to the 2.0T motor and i am not finding the info via search.
What is the difference between the two and how do you tell what you have?
Thanks,


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: BPY vs. TFSI (BIG EYE)*

TFSI is Belt driven and the TSI is Chain driven.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: BPY vs. TFSI (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_TFSI is Belt driven and the TSI is Chain driven. 

so does TSI = BPY? How do you tell which one you have?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: BPY vs. TFSI (BIG EYE)*

06-08 TFSI
08.5-current should be TSI


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: BPY vs. TFSI (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_06-08 TFSI
08.5-current should be TSI

Thank you! Just picked up a 07 for my wife, so it should be TFSI then...
In all my searches I came across the code "BPY". Is this the code for the 06 - 08 or 08.5+?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TSI has the screw-on oil filter from the top. if not, it is an FSI 
from here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4042736

_Quote, originally posted by *http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4042736* »_For all the basic questions for new TSI owners..and for newbies: yes, there are 2 types of motors in the newer Audi/VW cars. In a nutshell:
What one do you have? *POP YOUR HOOD AND READ THE BADGE * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. FSI (found in 2006 and up to 2008 models) DSG and 6spd Manual 
2. TSI (found in late 2008.5 and up models) DSG and 6spd Manual 
*The U.S. Spec TSI is NOT the 1.4L Turbo and Supercharged engine that is found in the UK*; rather it is second generation, if you will, of the FSI. A 2L 16V direct injection engine - with an IHI Turbo.
Official TSI SPEC SHEET from VW (courtesy of Arin Ahnell @ APR Tuning)
Engine Code: CCTA *OR* CBFA
Type of Engine: Inline 4-Cylinder TSI Engine
Displacement: 121 cu in (1984 cm3)
Maximum Power: 200 hp (147 kW) at 5100 - 6000 rpm
Maximum Torque: 206 lb ft (280 Nm) at 1700 - 5000 rpm
Number of Valves Per Cylinder: 4
Bore: 3.2 in (82.5 mm)
Stroke: 3.7 in (92.8 mm)
Compression Ratio: 9.6 : 1
Firing Order: 1-3-4-2
Engine Weight: 317 lb (144 kg)
Engine Management: Bosch MED 17.5
Fuel Grade: 95/91 RON
Exhaust Emission Standard: ULEV (CCTA) - SULEV (CBFA)
Some major differences from the FSI to TSI include:
- chain driven belt
- fuel/engine management 
- components in the intake system
- oil filter and oil dipstick relocated
- improved PCV system (proved to be problematic in the FSI) 
- compression ratio lowered to 9.6:1
- more balanced cam shafts in the center of the block on both sides
- down pipe
- fuel efficiency (debatable)
- better emissions
- more 02 sensors on exhaust system
Every day, there are more and more mods being introduced for the TSI. Revo, APR, GIAC, and Unitronic all have software/flash capability (may vary depending on your ECU box code; as many as ~15 different ones)
Intakes have been released by companies (11/08). NA Motorsports has released one by VF Engineering. BSH has their own system (available as stage 1 and stage 2). Neuspeed has a p-flo, APR has released Stage 1 (by Carbonio) and stage 2 is in the works, AWE also has their own custom setup in the making....
Downpipes from FSI applications can be modified to fit TSI cars depending on what engine code you are (CBFA vs CCTA). The mating flanges are slightly different (will require modification) and there is an extra 02 sensor in the stock CBFA setup. (consult your preferred dealer as to what software would clear a downpipe CEL).
TSI specific Downpipes are available from various companies; including ones for CBFA. Do a search - i hear it's amazing.
Catbacks remain the same from FSI to TSI.
There are boost tap kits to make stuff work for our cars that worked on FSI (boost gauges, Forge DV's). Some of the more popular ones are made by BSH, AWE, and 42DD
Suspension remains the same. Maybe a few aesthetic parts here and there like an extra rubber mount or bushing. 
GTI's appear to have alower suspension than stock 2006-2007, but only by a little.
Front and Rear sway bars are the same.
Popular abbreviations and acronyms associated with VW/AUDI:
TSI (Turbo-Stratified Injection)
FSI (Fuel-Stratified-Injection)
CCTA
PZEV
CBFA
SULEV


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Great Info, brungold!! 
Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG EYE* »_Great Info, brungold!! 
Thanks for the quick responses! 



no problem.








you sure you don't want to give me that pesky custom sub box of yours? lol


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

One of the changes was the TSI is redesigned to not have the cam follower that was on the earlier engine and was problematic.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_One of the changes was the TSI is redesigned to not have the cam follower that was on the earlier engine and was problematic.


well it has a follower its just a roller based design much less resistance on the camshaft and HPFP, H2Sport up here in Canada is working on a roller cam retrofit for us FSI flat tapered cam follower owners.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

the VAG code for the TFSI is BPY They are the same motor.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_

no problem.








you sure you don't want to give me that pesky custom sub box of yours? lol


I'm sure he would rather ship it cross country to me


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

TFSI ( what vw calls the BPY) = FSI (what audi calls the BPY) = BPY(engine code) 
TSI ( what vw calls the CCTA) = TFSI (what audi calls the CCTA) = CCTA (engine code)
Confusing eh?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_

no problem.








you sure you don't want to give me that pesky custom sub box of yours? lol

sure...not a problem...it's all yours...









_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I'm sure he would rather ship it cross country to me









your right!...sorry brungold..








lol...my wife would kill me if i took the sub out of there.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
TFSI ( what vw calls the BPY) = FSI (what audi calls the BPY) = BPY(engine code) 
TSI ( what vw calls the CCTA) = TFSI (what audi calls the CCTA) = CCTA (engine code)
Confusing eh?









Thank you sir, you have have completely confused me. lol


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
TFSI ( what vw calls the BPY) = FSI (what audi calls the BPY) = BPY(engine code) 
TSI ( what vw calls the CCTA) = TFSI (what audi calls the CCTA) = CCTA (engine code)
Confusing eh? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 

So this means my 2010 A3 2.0T TFSI will accept APR's programming listed on this page? It says (must be chain driven) http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
????










_Modified by NL4JC at 9:16 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (NL4JC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NL4JC* »_
So this means my 2010 A3 2.0T TFSI will accept APR's programming listed on this page? It says (must be chain driven) http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
????









_Modified by NL4JC at 9:16 PM 1-18-2010_

You should contact them to verify. They have programming for your engine but not necessarily for your ECU. From looking in other threads the programming is not out for the 2010 GTI, don't know about the A3.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dmorrow)*

Ya ... I'll do that. It's basically a 2009, but 2010 model (who knows if ECU changed) hopefully not.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NL4JC* »_Ya ... I'll do that. It's basically a 2009, but 2010 model (who knows if ECU changed) hopefully not.


yes you shouldn't have an issue


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

so is my 06 FSI have a BPY code?


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Genuratuh said:


> so is my 06 FSI have a BPY code?


Yes, if you pop the hood and remove the engine cover you can actually see BPY stamped on certain parts of the engine.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BIG EYE said:


> Great Info, brungold!!
> Thanks for the quick responses!


you have no idea...he's even faster on a bike


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*excellent explanation*

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/FSIvTSI.pdf


----------



## MmMkAyY5 (Jun 27, 2021)

BIG EYE said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but i am new to the 2.0T motor and i am not finding the info via search.
> What is the difference between the two and how do you tell what you have?
> Thanks,


Tfsi =Turbo 
Fsi= no turbo 
Both BPY 
BpY Revised Tsi 
From what I understand


----------

